# News zealand



## ark389 (Jan 9, 2013)

can i apply news zealand immigration with out immigration adviser plz if tell me about it


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes you can apply to migrate to NZ yourself without the assistance of an Immigration Consultant or Immigration Agent.
Many people carry out their own applications and are successful.

Everything you need to know is on the Immigration New Zealand website.

www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## ark389 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for reply escapedtonz, sir one more question what about the application form skill category (Expression of Interest ) what i have to write there in *section Q* "Immigration adviser’s details"


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ark389 said:


> Thank you for reply escapedtonz, sir one more question what about the application form skill category (Expression of Interest ) what i have to write there in *section Q* "Immigration adviser’s details"


As you won't have one - nothing or 'Not Applicable'.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry I'm not sure what you would enter there - if anything.
We used the services of an Immigration Consultant so that part of the EOI was completed with their details.
Please check with INZ.


----------

